# Venezuela learn from it



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

What the Democrats want here os a revolt like Venezuela. They want riots in the streets. They are offering free everything and when it does not happen you know who they will blame. get ready it very well could happen here. Th Socialist movement is strong and every Democrat is looking to protection under it's wing.
Look at Venezuela this is what they want for you. Don't listen to me read their words, see their actions. They own the School system, the run the colleges . Most all Government workers follow their lead. As the navy might say high winds and heavy seas approaching . Are we strong enough, smart enough to avoid the storm ?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Many are not smart enough to avoid the company nf storm. They do not have the sense to come in out of the rain. There must be effort to educate to counter Marxist propaganda and the sweet lies of socialism.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

I am totally for Socialism as long as the people in government give up their armed guards and come live among the people.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

If it gets like that here, some will see a side of me they will regret .


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Curious how does the democrats especially the demo socialist address this monumental disaster in socialism to its followers?


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I do not know which way our country is headed. I said in 2015 that I prayed the GOP would nominate Ted Cruz and the dems would nominate Bernie so we could at least have an honest debate about where our country wanted to go. That did not happen. I do still believe that full-on socialism cannot happen here without a modern Bolshevik Revolution. I hope I am right; maybe I am not. But, at least with the next election we seem to be preparing for an honest debate about the subject. Then we will know how to plan accordingly.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

If WE THE PEOPLE could eliminate the Federal Department of Education, WE THE PEOPLE might have a chance to restore Liberty and eliminate the brain-screwing that the education system has been giving to our young.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

stowlin said:


> Curious how does the democrats especially the demo socialist address this monumental disaster in socialism to its followers?


 They just ignore it and deny. Works every time for them


----------



## agmccall (Jan 26, 2017)

What worries me more than the Democrats and their socialism is the fact that Republicans (elected officials) are not fighting it. Oh they talk big and tough right before they turn around and bend over. We need more Trumps

al


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I think we are loosing this Republic day by day with each graduating class. The history of socialism, along with it's big brother Communism, is in the books. It's a failure. It's a looser. Yet, we continue to discuss the possibility and not recognize that it's a looser. It's a system that is responsible for millions of deaths and untold misery for the people who are forced to live under it's control. It feeds on itself till there is nothing left.

Our young, somehow ignoring history and the harsh realities, think they have the answers, happily provided and encouraged by their professors and teachers. They can make it work. Where others have failed, they surely can not. They can tweak it, throw more of our money at it and life will be unicorn farts and rainbows.

The harsh reality? Nothing is free. Ever! Socialism doesn't work, it never has worked and never will.

@Smitty901 asked if we were smart enough and strong enough? I would suggest we are neither.

https://www.dailywire.com/news/8016/socialism-rising-over-60-americans-want-tuition-hank-berrien

https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2017/nov/4/majority-millennials-want-live-socialist-fascist-o/

https://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/12/29/young-people-socialism_n_1175218.html


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I wish our member _*Yavanna*_ would write up a treatise on Venezuela. She's within spitting distance in Brazil. I'm sure she could give us a cogent report and dispel some of the hoopla.

Edit: I dropped Yavanna a PM and asked her for honest news on Venezuela. Her sources are probably more reliable than the American press.


----------



## Yavanna (Aug 27, 2018)

My country (Brazil) actually makes border with Venezuela, but I live in the far south, very far away. Anyway, Maduro is a madman, completely nuts by now, just listen to him speaking. Yesterday there were reports that some of venezuelan military were deserting to the Colombian side. 
Some Venezuelan trucks managed to come and pick up some donations on our side, but they cannot cross back. Some trucks coming from Venezuela were set on fire by order of Maduro, while his people starve. He is completely mad. His army is shooting at Venezuelans that are over the border. 
If we have anyone from Colombia here, then we could have some better insight of the situation.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Thank you, Yavanna. You just told me things I have not heard on our local news.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

Smitty901 said:


> What the Democrats want here os a revolt like Venezuela. They want riots in the streets. They are offering free everything and when it does not happen you know who they will blame. get ready it very well could happen here. Th Socialist movement is strong and every Democrat is looking to protection under it's wing.
> Look at Venezuela this is what they want for you. Don't listen to me read their words, see their actions. They own the School system, the run the colleges . Most all Government workers follow their lead. As the navy might say high winds and heavy seas approaching . Are we strong enough, smart enough to avoid the storm ?


I am reading "The Gulag Archipelago" by Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn (for those of you that don't know, he was a survivor of the Russian Gulags, Nazi concentration camps, won the Pulitzer prize, survived cancer, and wrote a book that had to be hidden from the Communist Politburo...among other things)...

One of the earlier passages in the books that struck me was... *If it were possible for any nation to fathom another people's bitter experience through a book, how much easier its future fate would become and how many calamities and mistakes it could avoid. But it is very difficult. There always is this fallacious belief: "It would not be the same here; here such things are impossible." *


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Slippy said:


> If WE THE PEOPLE could eliminate the Federal Department of Education, WE THE PEOPLE might have a chance to restore Liberty and eliminate the brain-screwing that the education system has been giving to our young.


Got that right, Trump's Education Secretary never went to a public school. She is out of touch with reality. Has contamination for boxing too much amway products


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> I am reading "The Gulag Archipelago" by Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn (for those of you that don't know, he was a survivor of the Russian Gulags, Nazi concentration camps, won the Pulitzer prize, survived cancer, and wrote a book that had to be hidden from the Communist Politburo...among other things)...
> 
> One of the earlier passages in the books that struck me was... *If it were possible for any nation to fathom another people's bitter experience through a book, how much easier its future fate would become and how many calamities and mistakes it could avoid. But it is very difficult. There always is this fallacious belief: "It would not be the same here; here such things are impossible." *


I'm reading "Hot Zone", by RichaRD pRESTON about Ebola in Va. True story.


----------



## Mosinator762x54r (Nov 4, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> I'm reading "Hot Zone", by RichaRD pRESTON about Ebola in Va. True story.


I think the movie Outbreak was based on that book.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

My coworker is from Venezuela, he is in Colombia visiting friends and family who live there. The rest of his family is in Venezuela still. I had the chance to FaceTime him this morning... it’s extraordinarily bad. He said civilians are being shot Trying get out, aid trucks are being burned and criminals are almost totally un molested by the state because they are in a pickle themselves. He said if he had known how quickly it was going to go hot he would have stayed in the US.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

The dem socialist are more or quite honest with their intentions like ending private health insurance companies for the universal single payer to the state / gov system that will be rationed between the poor and middle class. The new green deal pretty much taking energy controls away from property owners and energy supplies away from private enterprise. 

Where is the conservative and capitalist response other then NO? 

How about an unregulated health insurance allowing people to buy just what they want? A competitive health care industry instead of a rationed one? The freedom to do what you want with your energy purchases instead of what the state demands and the competition of supply through deregulation and encouraging new competitors.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Mosinator762x54r said:


> I am reading "The Gulag Archipelago" by Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn (for those of you that don't know, he was a survivor of the Russian Gulags, Nazi concentration camps, won the Pulitzer prize, survived cancer, and wrote a book that had to be hidden from the Communist Politburo...among other things)...
> 
> One of the earlier passages in the books that struck me was... *If it were possible for any nation to fathom another people's bitter experience through a book, how much easier its future fate would become and how many calamities and mistakes it could avoid. But it is very difficult. There always is this fallacious belief: "It would not be the same here; here such things are impossible." *


Also read One Day in the Life of Ivan Denisovich it is eye-opening as well.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

AquaHull said:


> Got that right, Trump's Education Secretary never went to a public school. She is out of touch with reality. Has contamination for boxing too much amway products


just because she didn't go to an inferior public school doesn't mean she's tooo jaded or removed from reality to improve the educational system ....

check on your "heroes" - they attended public schools >>>> like Obammy and AOC - I'll take a private or christian school anyday .....

Obammy's ed cabinet heads spent 8 years trying to get 18 yr old men showering with 12/13 yr girls and the real queers next to them >>>> WHERE WAS YOUR BITCHING THEN????

PS - can't forget their co-op attack with Moosehella on the school cafeterias nationwide >>>> that REALLY helped the school systems


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

As a boomer, I think I was one of the last ones to get a decent education from public schools and The University of Wisconsin-Madison.

And this might surprise you. These schools only recognized two genders! In fact, when my wife and I moved into our first apartment, there were two gay guys living in the closet...


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

There are lessons to be learned from what is happening but the lessons are not those stated. 

Prep for economic problems- get rid of debt and pay off land, raise much of your own food and be prepared as times get bad expand what you raise, build a community around you so you can help each other, be prepared to leave when needed. Participate in the political process to insure that the process works. 

Don't get confused between the different names given to various political systems. 

The term socialism has been tossed around a lot - Don't let it confuse you. US citizens were told to be very afraid of Social security , Medicare ect. Nothing to fear the programs work as does the "socialist " public education system , the cooperatives that supply my propane, drinking water, electricity, diesel fuel, animal feed and air ambulance service. 

As to violence in the streets the folks beating and killing in Charlotsville were ???? MAGA Bomber and the Coast Guard officer -??? 

The congressional baseball practice shooter was a democratic voter but far more exampels of violence from the far right the last 5 years than from the left.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

RJAMES said:


> There are lessons to be learned from what is happening but the lessons are not those stated.
> 
> Prep for economic problems- get rid of debt and pay off land, raise much of your own food and be prepared as times get bad expand what you raise, build a community around you so you can help each other, be prepared to leave when needed. Participate in the political process to insure that the process works.
> 
> ...


You always seem to fail to mention the KKK was started by Democrats. I wonder why that is?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> You always seem to fail to mention the KKK was started by Democrats. I wonder why that is?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


 @RJAMES ignores a lot of incidents, such as the Knock-Out game, people being attacked for wearing MAGA hats, Antifa in general, cops being killed for simply being cops, etc. @RJAMES stops by to take a dump and then leaves without flushing. Nothing new about this.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> just because she didn't go to an inferior public school doesn't mean she's tooo jaded or removed from reality to improve the educational system ....
> 
> check on your "heroes" - they attended public schools >>>> like Obammy and AOC - I'll take a private or christian school anyday .....
> 
> ...


#1- Betsy DeVos is Dutch. And if you ain't Dutch, you ain't much.

#2- Amway is a Ponzi Scheme

#3- DeVos place violates state preemption law by banning guns.

#4 - Yet her bro is Erik Prince of Blackwater fame
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betsy_DeVos


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> just because she didn't go to an inferior public school doesn't mean she's tooo jaded or removed from reality to improve the educational system ....
> 
> check on your "heroes" - they attended public schools >>>> like Obammy and AOC - I'll take a private or christian school anyday .....
> 
> ...


#1- Betsy DeVos is Dutch. And if you ain't Dutch, you ain't much.

#2- Amway is a Ponzi Scheme

#3- DeVos place violates state preemption law by banning guns.

#4 - Yet her bro is Erik Prince of Blackwater fame
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Betsy_DeVos

#5 - To be certain DeVos comes to her world view honestly. Betsy's husband, Dick DeVos, for instance, has pushed for creationism to be taught in schools. Her late father, Edgar Prince, helped start the fundamentalist Family Research Council, a known anti-LGBT, or lesbian, gay, bisexual, and transgender, hate group. And her mother Elsa Prince, also an extreme fundamentalist, was once called a "portrait of Christian hate" by the Daily Kos. This is not to say that DeVos should be judged on the character of her relatives. After all, we don't critique Jimmy Carter for his brother's controversial behaviors.
https://www.americanprogress.org/is...947/the-devos-dynasty-a-family-of-extremists/


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

AquaHull said:


> #1- Betsy DeVos is Dutch. And if you ain't Dutch, you ain't much.
> 
> #2- Amway is a Ponzi Scheme
> 
> ...


Amway is not a ponzi scheme as it provides products and services.

So, I am to believe that standing for Biblical principles is now considered _hate_? There's a problem with teaching Creationism in schools while there is no problem with teaching Evolution, a pillar of the belief of Atheism? I don't think I'll buy into any of that.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

In my zeal for hatred of the family, I didn't realize the error of my way.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

One important face about Venezuela.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

@RJAMES you need to stop equating Medicare, social security and even our public education with socialist and socialism they are far from it and you declaring them socialist does not make them so.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Denton said:


> @RJAMES stops by to take a dump and then leaves without flushing. Nothing new about this.


The nice thing about our "ignore feature" is that I can quietly drink my coffee and correspond with people I like and respect. Being so close to Madison (where really strident liberals beat their breasts), RJAMES seems tame. In reality, I don't know what sets him off, but then, I don't care.


----------

